# Shower



## zuma72 (Oct 8, 2014)

The floor in my shower it's plastic maybe fiberglass is kinda soft anyone know the easiest way to get under and put some sort of support under. Thought I could go from underneath. But I raelly would hate to cut the plastic liner under my trailer. Now I'm thinking of taking pan out but not sure how much work that would be any suggestion. Thanks


----------



## LEN (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't really have anything to help other than start taking it apart and exploring. Some showers like mine haqve a vent in the front so I GUESS one could cut a vent to see what is going on and cover hole with a vent.

LEN


----------



## Dman (Jan 4, 2015)

Every RV shower that I have owned was a little soft.  I have been able to view a couple and there is normally plumbing and wires under them.  If the floor is caving you may have a problem.  In each case that I experienced, there was support under them but was just a little soft from thin plywood. It is a common nuisance but if there doesn't seem to be a big problem, you may not want to create one.


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

Dman said:


> Every RV shower that I have owned was a little soft.  I have been able to view a couple and there is normally plumbing and wires under them.  If the floor is caving you may have a problem.  In each case that I experienced, there was support under them but was just a little soft from thin plywood. It is a common nuisance but if there doesn't seem to be a big problem, you may not want to create one.


you can spray foam stick nozzle and it will expand in there and with in 30 minutes be supportive only a prob if need ventilation or take pan out
NEWBI  ED         LONG TIME RV-ER


----------

